# 'First Time in Human History': People 65 and Older Will Outnumber Children Under 5



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This will prove to be a big problem when you couple with other factors, such as 23% of able bodied adults capable of working, not working at the present time.



> (CNSNews.com) - Sometime in the next four years the global population of human beings who are 65 and older will surpass those under 5 for the first time, according to a new report from the U.S. Census Bureau.
> 
> *"For the first time in human history, people aged 65 and older will outnumber children under age 5," *says the report, entitled "An Aging World: 2015."
> 
> ...


'First Time in Human History': People 65 and Older Will Outnumber Children Under 5


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

As the population ages, robots will pick up some of the labor requirements. Maybe children will be seen as more valued, and be educated and protected more than presently. That would be a good thing.

What I see as a bigger problem is which groups of people will continue to outbreed others. Political radicals? Low IQ? It's the "Idiocracy" syndrome, squared and cubed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> As the population ages, robots will pick up some of the labor requirements. Maybe children will be seen as more valued, and be educated and protected more than presently. That would be a good thing.
> 
> What I see as a bigger problem is which groups of people will continue to outbreed others. Political radicals? Low IQ? It's the "Idiocracy" syndrome, squared and cubed.


I agree, but always came from the view that a healthier society was stronger when it was heavier on the younger side in regards to productivity and security.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What I see as a bigger problem is which groups of people will continue to outbreed others.

I agree, those riding in the wagon will soon out number those pulling it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Very true ,, but the 65 and older are getting in better shape now days a lot more heathery .. then years in the past .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

25 more years folks... Just hold out for 25 more years, and most of these concerns will be nothing but memories.
The labor force will be completely automated, artificial intelligence will lead to medical breakthroughs that extend human life almost indefinitely, and resources will no longer be scarce.

You may say I'm a dreamer,
But I'm not the only one...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> 25 more years folks... Just hold out for 25 more years, and most of these concerns will be nothing but memories.
> The labor force will be completely automated, artificial intelligence will lead to medical breakthroughs that extend human life almost indefinitely, and resources will no longer be scarce.
> 
> You may say I'm a dreamer,
> But I'm not the only one...


So you see full implementation of UN Agenda 21/2030, the complete loss of freedom and planet wide enslavement of the masses?
By the way, I am an individual that does not want to live an extraordinary long life. I want to move on at some point.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> So you see full implementation of UN Agenda 21/2030, the complete loss of freedom and planet wide enslavement of the masses?
> By the way, I am an individual that does not want to live an extraordinary long life. I want to move on at some point.


Haha...
The UN will be obsolete, and such "plans" won't be effectual. There won't be a struggle for power anymore. Enslavement? Foolishness.
The point about elongating life is that YOU will get to decide when you die. Old age won't be the determining factor.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> 25 more years folks... Just hold out for 25 more years, and most of these concerns will be nothing but memories.
> The labor force will be completely automated, artificial intelligence will lead to medical breakthroughs that extend human life almost indefinitely, and resources will no longer be scarce.


You mean I'll be able to electronically move my consciousness into a solar powered sex robot that looks like Scarlett Johanssen?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Haha...
> The UN will be obsolete, and such "plans" won't be effectual. There won't be a struggle for power anymore. Enslavement? Foolishness.
> The point about elongating life is that YOU will get to decide when you die. Old age won't be the determining factor.


As Eddie Murphy said...."I'll take the zero." When it comes to selling my soul to the beast for extended life.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> As Eddie Murphy said...."I'll take the zero." When it comes to selling my soul to the beast for extended life.


If presented with the opportunity to see my grandkids and great grandkids grow up and succeed, and then wish them all well when I'm ready to shake off this mortal coil, I'd take it. As Kenny Chesney says, "Everybody wanna go to heaven, but nobody wanna go now."


----------

